# Universal Schrader and Presta air chuck tire inflator guide



## imom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
I did a lot of research from reading all these threads and I didn't see a guide and explanation for parts and where to get, so I thought I would do a quick guide and add more as I go along about making a presta tire inflator for air compressor.

First I already had digital Astro pneumatics 3018 tire inflator.








I believe they are made in China if anyone is wondering. I research alot from Joe's racing to longacre and Milton tire inflator. Joes racing never responded to my email...so I ignored them. Milton is made in the USA, but their customer service was clueless about information. Longacre was pricey...so I chose not to make dedicated Presta tire inflator chuck.

The next step is to modify digital tire inflator I already had. From the threads here I got the universal head (air chuck) for both shrader and presta valve. I bought all my items from Amazon. This one is PU9997 universal chuck from problem solvers








I read a lot from other members they cut a hose and attached this hose with the hose clamp that came along with the air chuck. I took the air chuck apart and see that the other thread is similar to 1/4" NPT thread.

So I did my research and saw that the astro 3018's schrader chuck is 1'4" NPT 
thread male

The PU9997 chuck is also 1/4" NPT thread like...I say like because it's not, but close enough to work at least from my observations. You can see here with the chuck taken apart you have the 1/4" thread.








So up close, you can see 1/4" NPT male thread from the Astro 3018 hose and the 1/4" male thread from the PU9997 chuck. So I got a 1/4" female to 1/4" female hex coupler








Another shot taken far away.








So now I just added some telfon tape for gas and attached the 3 pieces together. No clamp required and completely reversible.








So I removed the original shrader air chuck from Astro 3018 and now I have a universal head for my bike and for my car. I haven't tested the universal head. BTW, the digital tire inflator isn't required. Just get any tire inflator or air control valve that supports 1/4" NPT thread...you have to decide which male or female coupler depending on what kind of tool you have.

I am going to rub tubeless and I had concerns that the tire sealant will gum up the gauges...but I thought I take a chance and I don't have to have two separate inflators. I will already need an optional air fill tool (blow gun) to "pop" the ghetto tubeless tire set up. I had used pencil blow gun...but I wanted a control valve...so I got a milton S153 blow gun.

See next post.


----------



## imom (Feb 3, 2010)

So part of doing ghetto tubeless is putting enough air to get the tires to pop onto the wheel rim and make a seal. Some tires are really easy like the Kenda small block 8 and some will never work without a tube ...even then I don't know it will work. It's a combo of rim diameter versus tire sidewalls..wrong combo and it will be difficult to make work... I love the small block. Work on first try...Maxxis Aspen still doesn't work.

For the small block 8, I used a pencil blow gun twist valve control...not very friendly to do this ghetto tire. So I bought Milton S153 blow gun.








I quickly checked to see if it would fit into a presta valve with the valve core removed and it doesn't. You'll need a new tip or have to modify the rubber tip to cover the presta valve.








So I took the S153 apart and I also put a male 1/4" NPT coupler in the picture.








Here you can see the PU9997 head and that thread doesn't match the thread that goes into the Milton S153 control valve. If someone wanted the S153 and PU9997 head for a cheap inflator...I believe it's not going to work since the thread for the air outlet end is different...I wish it wasn't...could always just tap a new thread if it the diameter is small enough...but I don't have experience with that.

So for now...I'm just going to get a different tip for the S153 to fit into presta valve core for popping the ghetto tubeless. Once the sidewalls has popped on and sealed to the rim...I'll add my orange seal tire sealant (or Stans if you prefer).

I just wanted to share if someone wanted to use a blow gun this particular combo didn't work as well...but it's okay...I will use this blow gun to pop ghetto tires only. The only thing maybe an issue is that I got a "M" style 1/4" NPT coupler... the "V" style 1/4" NPT coupler may be better since it's has a larger diameter to get more air flow through.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I use a blowgun only to initially seat the bead when necessary. There is a real danger of putting all 90-125 psi in and blowing the bead off the rim, so as soon as the bead seats I pull the blowgun off, insert the core, and inflate to desired pressure from there. Not really sure you need to have a pressure gauge on your blow gun.


----------



## imom (Feb 3, 2010)

Ratt said:


> I use a blowgun only to initially seat the bead when necessary. There is a real danger of putting all 90-125 psi in and blowing the bead off the rim, so as soon as the bead seats I pull the blowgun off, insert the core, and inflate to desired pressure from there. Not really sure you need to have a pressure gauge on your blow gun.


I do the same method, I just came up with options if someone wanted a cheap tire inflator and use a blow gun and letting them know it's not gonna work well with a Milton without modification.

I just fill the tires quickly until I hear a pop that the tires jumps on the rim and I quickly remove the blowgun and install the valve core...just like you... I let it sit for few minutes since I already gone through the method of putting soapy water around the sidewall of the tire... After some time, I deflate the tire and remove the valve core and install my tire sealant...put back the valve core and fill up the tire. This presta tire inflator hopefully will work well. I haven't tried it yet since I just put it together and I need to get my front tire replaced...the Maxxis sucked for ghetto tubeless with my wheel combo.


----------

